# Outerwear for  Alaska cruise/tour



## pgnewarkboy (Nov 26, 2011)

Going  in June for a 14 day cruise /tour . 7 days  on land 7/ on ship.  What should we bring to wear outdoors.   We won't need special gear for hunting or climbing but we will  be on river boats and taking easy walking tours through wilderness of Alaska -


----------



## dougp26364 (Nov 26, 2011)

pgnewarkboy said:


> Going  in June for a 14 day cruise /tour . 7 days  on land 7/ on ship.  What should we bring to wear outdoors.   We won't need special gear for hunting or climbing but we will  be on river boats and taking easy walking tours through wilderness of Alaska -



For the inside passage, consider that it's a temperate rain forrest. Rain gear can be a must on some cruises, other times you don't get wet very often. We never considered it to be cold and did fine in blue jeans and t-shirts. I'm not certain about the inland tour portion as we've never done that leg of the journy before.


----------



## Kay H (Nov 26, 2011)

If you dress in layers, you can add or subtract what you need.  Been twice and weather can change day to day or location to location.  Enjoy your trip.

Try to do denali Park.  Great wildlife.


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Nov 26, 2011)

Kay H said:


> If you dress in layers, you can add or subtract what you need.  Been twice and weather can change day to day or location to location.  Enjoy your trip.
> 
> Try to do denali Park.  Great wildlife.



We will spend 2 nights in Denali.  Is that usually a moderate climate in June?  How about near mt  McKinley?

Will be having 30 degree days or is that unusual in June?  Should we bring a Parka?


----------



## gwenco (Nov 26, 2011)

Eddie Bauer sells a 3 in 1 jacket/coat which is perfect for the ever changing Alaskan weather!


----------



## ampaholic (Nov 26, 2011)

I lived about 100 miles from Denali for 18 years along the Tanana River south of Fairbanks. 

We had a saying: "There are only 2 seasons in interior Alaska - Winter and July".

Early June at Denali may still have snow on the ground with 30 degree lows and 45 degree highs - or towards the end of June you may see 45 degree lows and 65 degree highs.

In June I wouldn't worry too much about overheating unless you are hiking - but you shouldn't need more than a good coat, hat and gloves.

Towards Anchorage and along the coast you will find 10 to 15 degree milder temps - although I wouldn't expect anything over 75 anywhere in Alaska in June.


----------



## mtwingcpa (Nov 27, 2011)

My standard ensemble for Alaska and similar places is a long sleeve T-shirt, a sweat suit (pants + hooded/zipped sweatshirt), fleece vest, and a light weight rainsuit (pants + hooded jacket). Plus a light weight daypack to carry any items you've "shed." Substitute jeans for the sweat pants if you prefer.

By mixing and matching those items as needed, I've managed to stay comfortable in just about any weather down to freezing.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Nov 28, 2011)

As previously mentioned, layers will be your friend . . . and no reason to be worried about making a fashion statement.  Comfort is paramount.

Here is a link to a good thread of advice on Trip Advisor.

As for weather expectations, no way to begin to guess.  Last year, there was some snow fall in June or July inside Denali National Park.  One thing you can count on is rain, regardless of where you are during the spring/summer/fall.  Good rain gear is essential, and typically does not include an umbrella.  (Locals are rarely seen with them.)

As for Mt. McKinley, you really won't be very close to it at all . . . the closest is the Eielson Visitors Center (approx MM 66 inside Denali NP) and then it will be off in the distance.  If you take a flightseeing tour, you could do a glacier landing, which will be chilly but layers should be fine.

I personally do not think you have any reason to lug around a parka.  A hoodie or decent fleece should suffice as your final (top) layer under most conditions.


----------



## Helene4 (Nov 28, 2011)

If you plan on taking a trip to hike the glaciers, you will need a parka.


----------

